# Pleasure Land Theme Park - Southport - Feb 09



## KingElvis (Feb 2, 2009)

These photographs document the sorry remains of Pleasure Land Theme Park in Southport. The park closed suddenly in 2006 and most of the larger rides have been demolished or shipped to other parks.

The rides that remain are mostly under the care of a bunch of Carnies (Fairground Folk) or like the Lost Dinosaurs of the Sahara, left to rot. The dinosaur ride cost £2 million to create back in 2004, a criminal waste of money.

I had a good look round today and nobody told me to clear off. The highlights were the abandoned Woolly Mammoth and the funny drug type coloured maze. More on the park here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleasureland_Southport






















Abandoned Dino Ride LOL














































Abandoned dogems











Crazy maze place































Some more from round about the place.


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 2, 2009)

Quality pictures King E, I love the old theme parks. Last time I was at southport was in the early 80s at a pontins Camp. Thanks for the post and pics mate. Was it easy to get into the site?

Simon


----------



## intern (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats class, really good pictures! Would love to have something like that near where i live


----------



## spikey (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice Pics 

looks like a good explore too


----------



## Scrub2000 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice report, thanks!


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 2, 2009)

I was here back in 2001-ish, didnt realise it had gone that way......auch a sad state.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pictures you got going there. Good location as well to boot !

Underworld


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent pics KE, such a shame BPB decided to close it and wreck the place.  Good to see a good few things still there tho. Like seeing the mammoth in the Dinosaur ride, and the maze.  

Wasn't the wooden rollercoaster supposed to be staying there because of the newts living underneath? (or something along those lines, can't remember the exact details now  ). 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2009)

Great to see quite a lot of interesting stuff left. Love the pterodactyl and the crazy maze frontage.
Looks like a fun explore.


----------



## woody65 (Feb 3, 2009)

this place is still open good job norman didn't find you-bpb wrecked the place -the guy that is running it wants to put it back as a theme park but the council have given the lease to a devolper-with the CC a hope norman gets his way otherwise it will end up like morcome


----------



## nantyffin (Feb 3, 2009)

That thing with a broken tusk looks a bit like my mother-in-law.
What a fantastic post.
Top effort.


----------



## KingElvis (Feb 3, 2009)

woody65 said:


> this place is still open good job norman didn't find you-bpb wrecked the place -the guy that is running it wants to put it back as a theme park but the council have given the lease to a devolper-with the CC a hope norman gets his way otherwise it will end up like morcome



No offense mate but "norman" can slap my chicken LOL


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rather an unusual place to explore, but a good 'un all the same 

Digging those old Bumper Cars -looks like one of them wiped out big time! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 3, 2009)

great pics ke


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent stuff. 

I bet it was odd walking round without seeing anyone. The colours of walls and the general tat which can be found in any theme park gives the place a surreal feel.

Dodgems - an old neighbour of mine (he has friends with travelling shows) got hold of a dodgem car. He duly fitted some car batterys into it and his kids used to drive it round our estate. Fond memories. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## THE EGGMAN (Feb 4, 2009)

shame to see it like this......

reminds me of the one at Aviemore.....and look at the state of that one now !!


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great Photos King Elvis - but what a tragedy. Just like the one at Folkestone and numerous other places down south. Another nail in the coffin of our seaside heritage. Makes you sick, doesn't it?!?


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2009)

Is this the one that had the Tizer ride? Great pics KE, like the maze


----------



## holymole (Feb 6, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics KE, such a shame BPB decided to close it and wreck the place.  Good to see a good few things still there tho. Like seeing the mammoth in the Dinosaur ride, and the maze.
> 
> Wasn't the wooden rollercoaster supposed to be staying there because of the newts living underneath? (or something along those lines, can't remember the exact details now  ).
> 
> ...




Hi sal, no the wooden roller coaster was pulled down even though a mate of mine did a 'rollercoaster-top' protest!! - Basically BPB pulled a fast one and ripped it down before anyone (including english heritage et al) could do anything about it. Also Sefton council didn't give a stuff as they were going to cash in on the land........ one of the oldest wooden coasters in the world...... wrecked! such a shame this place.......


----------

